# After cementing platinum and palladium



## Pgmguy (Mar 31, 2020)

After cementing platinum and palladium together would it make sense to wash and heat to remove residual hcl and then go straight to nitric to dissolve the palladium only leaving behind the platinum.. I usually do it the normal way..hcl peroxide..was wondering if this could work.


----------



## Pgmguy (Apr 8, 2020)

Does anyone know if this is possible?


----------



## Lino1406 (Apr 9, 2020)

Absolutely


----------



## Muratthechemist (Jul 26, 2020)

Yes, it is possible but there are some values for alloy of palladium and platinum. Sometimes platinum also dissolves in nitric acid. If platinum is less you could see some of it will dissolve.
Some means a lot sometimes. 100g material. 20 g platinum and rest palladium. 6-7 g will dissolve in nitric. 
No surprises. Hoke said that before..


----------

